# Does anyone have advice as far as buying a performance chip for their Z31 N/A?



## sdhu (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 1988 Z31 N/A and was looking around for performance chips. I was wondering if anyone had bought one and whether it did what the adverts claim. I was looking at this website: Stage 1 Performance Chip 
But I'm a bit skeptical. I'd like the power and mileage boost, but it just sounds like pie in the sky. What does the forum think?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Waste of money. They don't do anything.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't say I'd buy anything from a place that has giant ads for electric superchargers on their page.

Chipping an NA is a waste of time and money. Read up on boost if you want to go faster.


----------



## stealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

If it sounds suspect, that is usually because it is too good to be true. Always follow your instincts on possible scams. No reason to take a cheap(er) short cut that doesn't turn out to be the real deal!


----------

